
Getting Your SMS Apps Ready for KitKat - mikeevans
http://android-developers.blogspot.com/2013/10/getting-your-sms-apps-ready-for-kitkat.html
======
victorhooi
Hmm, that last part about SMS Backup/Restore only working if you're the
default SMS app seems a bit annoying.

The workaround they suggest - setting yourself as the default SMS app, then
unsetting it - seems a bit hacky. I suppose you'll also need to handle the
case where a SMS arrives whilst you are doing a restore/backup, and your app
is set as the default SMS app.

I wonder if this is a permanent thing from Google, or if it's just a temporary
thing until there's a proper SMS backup/restore permission.

------
mikeevans
Seems pretty likely that Hangouts will be the default SMS app in 4.4 now.

